# Mini gorge after glow



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Everyone laid around fat and happy until 4 when they usually get dinner. They ate nearly their entire days worth at noon. Four o'clock they were pinging off the walls. Can you say serious internal clocks?? 
They're still being deprived but I guess I got a few hours of happy satisfaction. Ungrateful little beasts....:tsk:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They are so cute, all spread out in the yard. i think you are missing one?

I tried feeding Snorkels twice a day instead of three times a day. It didn't work at all. She was going nuts by 5 pm and when I spread the food out over two meals instead of three she started urping everywhere. I do believe in this case she did it on purpose because she was so irritated I reduced her mealtimes.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I only counted 9 little bodies there. They did seem content though. 

I tried giving the boys a bigger breakfast a few times. By 6 pm Shade was ready to start eating Rocky so I don't think it would work here. Rocky would be fine, but all I have to do is move after 4 pm and I have a Shade by my side, staring at me with those big brown eyes.....telling me how deprived he was the first 4 years of his life and how sad he is and how hungry he is and how skinny he is ......


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

such a peaceful photograph every one looks quite happy and contented


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I am so jealous of your pack. I so badly want a second (and third) dog. They're all so adorable.

Its funny because Deeken had a single meal today instead of two. He was bugging me a bit for breakfast but was okay not getting it. I just fed him and its just before 3 pm here. He won't be bugging me for dinner tonight. He handles the single meal way better than my father does. My dad keeps commenting on how I'm starving the poor dog  Deeken would adjust quickly to being fed one big meal daily. I can't say the same for the other members of my household.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

One is missing and it's my little old girl. She ate, (with me holding it like a good mom), a big piece of pork rib and then went to bed. Girlfriend doesn't enjoy a lengthy stay in the yard anymore.
They are so scheduled, and it's my fault, that I think I could throw a deer in the yard for them midday and at 4 they'd be giving me the starving faces. I am working on changing it up though so hopefully one day they'll be happy to eat whenever I give it to them. A few minutes ago I gave everyone a cube of pork and that was dinner since their other meal was so big. Working on making breakfast later is the hardest. You'd think they hadn't eaten in weeks at 7:30 in the morning. I toughed it out until almost noon today but they were following me around drooling like a pack of wolves. 
As much as they can be pains in my butt, I do love having the whole lot of them.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

They remind me of little tiny cows, out in the pasture.

Very contented, tiny, tiny cows...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> They remind me of little tiny cows, out in the pasture.
> 
> Very contented, tiny, tiny cows...


So funny, that's what I always say! My hubby will ask what I'm about to do and I'll tell him I'm putting the herd out to pasture! Lol!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Its like a small dog sanctuary at your place!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> They remind me of little tiny cows, out in the pasture.
> 
> Very contented, tiny, tiny cows...


you remember that Spring commercial where the fellow is standing there with about a hundred dachshunds running around and he is on the phone yelling OXEN! I SAID OXEN! ?

that photo reminds me of that commercial. Donna only needs about 90 more.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I love it Donna!


----------

